

Ask HN: Review our new bug tracker - thenduks

We're launching our pet project today - bugrocket.<p>It's a small, lean bug tracker meant for small teams. We trimmed and trimmed the spec down over the course of development and what we've got is the core of what we think will be great.<p>We're looking for some constructive feedback to fuel our first major iteration after launch.<p>Some stuff that's high on the list:<p><pre><code>  - A live demo with real-looking data to play with
  - A video, or several very short ones showing off some of the UI
  - A full API (for doing imports and so on)
</code></pre>
What do you think oh wise HN populace?<p>https://bugrocket.com
======
ScottWhigham
Looks very nice. I'd also like a demo to try.

Pricing seems way out of whack IMO. I wouldn't try it because I don't think
your pricing model is sustainable. What if a 1000-person company comes to you
and signs up? You'll instantly be in the red from a usage/cost standpoint
(i.e. what you pay for storage/servers). What if you sign up 100 10-person
teams and all 100 use 10GB of storage? You'll go bankrupt paying the
usage/meter fees and there goes all of our bug reports/tracking.

I think it's fine to promote simple but "one size fits all" doesn't seem
viable to me.

And why reinvent the wheel ("no credit card required")? There's a reason that
100,000 other web startups require a credit card to start the free trial. Why
would you buck the trend? I guess another way to say it is, "What is it that
those other companies have learned in the past 10+ years of marketing apps on
the web that you think is wrong?"

~~~
thenduks
Hey thanks a lot for the feedback.

On pricing: This is a real concern, so I hear you. We've considered the cost
of data storage and are fairly confident in the model. In the unlikely event
that 100 accounts use 10GB each, we'll be doing fine. A 1000 person company is
also way out of our target demographic here, the app is purposefully not
designed for that many users. What your comments on this subject say to me, at
the core, is that we need to prioritize a full API so that one can easily take
their data with them if an unfortunate situation like you describe ever
arises.

On no-credit-card-for-signup: This is a big one. We argued and debated about
it for a long time. It comes down to the fact that while requiring a credit
card in order to start a free trial is common, we just don't like it.
Conversion is harder, to be sure, but we feel that letting people try the
service without a credit card is a good way to encourage as many people as
possible to actually try it. Also, there's a great discussion on this at
[http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/blog/negative-
optio...](http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/blog/negative-option) that
heavily influenced our decision here.

Appreciate the comment!

------
damoncali
I built/launched a very similar product a few months back. Even has the same
plan for the same price, and targeted at the same market:

<http://trackjumper.com>

Honestly, it's been a slog to get people to sign up and stay. AdWords is
dominated by the giants who can pay more and SEO is competitive as hell for
even a trickle of traffic. I've got a few tricks up my sleeve, but this is a
tough niche.

------
cfinke
I like the animation between the screens of the tour, but I'd like even more
to be able to try out a demo of the bug tracker.

Also, I'd avoid using a quote from a bugrocket founder as a testimonial.

~~~
thenduks
Hey, thanks. My testimonial on the page is a bit of a joke at the moment.
Since we're really early in the process here there aren't many people to get
testimonials from :)

As for the demo, as I mentioned, that's definitely on our radar. Have some
cool ideas on the subject, stay tuned.

------
thenduks
Clickable: <https://bugrocket.com>

